# Nervous about learning to drive



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm 16 years old now, the age where you can go for your drivers license is 15 here in New Zealand. The reason I haven't gone earlier is because I was living in Australia for a year and had no reason to.

Now I'm back and want to get it. But I'm soooo nervous!
Mom let me drive her car in the driveway today (reversing, parking etc) and I got kinda nervous while doing it. It seemed I would press the pedal lightly and it would jump fast, it also makes me nervous if I hit the brakes too hard. 

I can't even imagine myself driving on the road 
Remembering all the road-rules, trying not to crash lol, parking without hitting other cars, merging, busy roads, having an accident due to someone else etcetcetc 

Is it normal to be nervous, and to suck really bad at driving when you first start?

I haven't gone for the test yet btw.


----------



## Rodeo3point2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes. I had similar experiences learning how to drive. Just go on some back roads and get the hang of it. Pretty soon it will all be second nature, even driving a five speed will be a thoughtless affair. 

Most of your vehicles are manual down there correct?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes!
It gets better with the exposure and time. Just like SA!


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep. Most everyone sucks at the beginning. Car insurance is so much higher for younger drivers for a reason.  Just take it slow and go from there. It's like riding a bike more than anything. Once you get a hang of it, it will never leave ya. You're bound to hit a couple of curbs, do a terrible parking job, etc. Just look around in a parking lot... look how many cars are sideways, way too far in, way too far out. Hell, some of these people are 50 and still can't do it. Look at the wheels of people cars... notice how quite a few of them are scratched up? Yeah, they hit a curb. :teeth

I still remember the real sense of freedom I had when I turned 16 and got my license. You can hop in the car and go anywhere, or no where in particular, but you can go. Best years of my life.


----------



## CMPS (Jul 10, 2011)

I was extremely nervous when I first started driving. During my first driver's test I parallel parked perfectly but kept backing up and ended up hitting the cone. Needless to say I failed, but passed a month later. The whole thing was so stressful I ended up getting sick. But I had to push myself to get my license since there's no public transportation around here. I mostly drive around town and to my school an hour away, but that's about it. I get really nervous driving in unfamiliar places, especially highways. 

But practice will help out a ton.


----------



## stevenlovett (Jul 12, 2011)

I was so scared of this situation that I didnt get my license until I was 26.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

What you are experiencing is quite natural. It is those who don't get nervous at all when they first are learning to drive that I would be worried about.

You'll be a great driver. Take your time and learn at your own pace.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

What you are going through is very normal. I'm sure it happens to most people. The more you drive the more confident you will get, and your driving anxiety should subside.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Someone's going to teach me how to drive and I'm very nervous about it.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I want to drive, really I do. but just the thought of learning to drive, with a driving instructor makes me shudder. I want my dad to teach me to drive or even the basics to give me confidence first then maybe get a driving instructor in


----------



## facade047 (Aug 2, 2010)

Started learning with my boyfriend but we drove each other mad, he had no patience. So i went with a driving instructor but ended up quiting a couple o months in, my sa made it almost impossible to be in such a small space with a stranger for an hour straight every week and really affected my concentration. So ended up getting my bike license instead. Didn't have to worry about been 'confined' in a car with an instructor. I always felt like people were watching me to in a car for some reason lol. Idk, makes you feel kinda anonomous in all the gear and helmet (mines got a tinted visor) so less paranoid about people watching me lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Find a BIG parking lot and practice. You'll feel much more comfortable.


----------



## Iamjohn (Aug 16, 2010)

Back when I was 11 my father let me drive his car long a quiet road a few times and I had the same problem as you with breaking. Cars are a lot more sensitive than you'd think. The fact that they're big makes you think you have to exsert overt force to make things happen. Apparently this isn't the case.

I'm 28 and still haven't learned to drive. It's some what of a sore point with me. I keep asking my father to let me drive his car on the road for a few times to enable me to become comfortable behind the wheel before going for professional lessons. He refuses, insisting I'll only pick up bad habits that way. I tell him almost everyone takes their first drive with a family member, even he did with his grandfather. I explain I don't want to look stupid in front of an instructor, he tells me they're used to it. I know if I could just have a few hours on the road with him I'd gain my confidence. It's not to be though.

It sounds like your mum is a lot more helpful. This is good. You'll be a confident driver in no time.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone 

My Mom brought me the NZ roadcode book and I'm studying that right now...even though I'm getting 10/10 on the practice test  She's gonna take me for the official test in a few weeks-CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm nervous to drive as well. I think I'm going to go out for the test for the first level of my licence next month, and I have a driving manual to study until then. Good luck with your test!


----------



## che (Aug 25, 2011)

stevenlovett said:


> I was so scared of this situation that I didnt get my license until I was 26.


I know that feeling. I still havent passed my full licence yet and i am almost 26. I feel so embarrassed seeing people who have already passed when they are only in their late teens or early 20's.


----------



## che (Aug 25, 2011)

che said:


> I know that feeling. I still havent passed my full licence yet and i am almost 26. I feel so embarrassed seeing people who have already passed when they are only in their late teens or early 20's.


Good news everyone. I finally passed my full drivers test today. At the age of 26. After failing multiple times. Just goes to show that you will pass it eventually. All my driving lessons finally paid off.


----------

